# Dooley's week with a pro



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tomorrow, I will be taking Dooley to the field trainers for a week while I am in Tennessee. I want him to work on lengthening his marks and working in cover. As our first hunt test (Junior) is April 16th, what are some other drills I should have the pro work on? He is only going to have him a week, so that isn't a lot of time to start anything new, however I want him to get as much out of the time as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish I had the guts to turn Tito over to my pro for a little while, but Tito wouldn't like living in the *conditions* the dogs are required to live in. He's kind of, well, pampered.
Be sure that Dooley has heard a duck call from BEHIND him, not just from out in the field. Biggest thing for the juniors that I watched seemed to be delivery to hand. Oh, one of the water marks in 2 of our JH tests were on the opposite bank, in cover, not in the water, so be sure he knows to get out and get it and get back in.
Hmmm.....sitting on a bucket. Saw that in 3 of the JH tests at the water marks.
This probably goes without saying, but be sure he's seen a blind IN THE FIELD! Tito's pro trains dogs mostly as real hunting dogs, does a lot of UKC, so they typically don't have visible blinds out in the field like the AKC tests do. Tito had never seen a blind sitting out in the middle of a field !!! Talk about a hole in the training!
I'm sure there's a lot more that others can chime in with.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh another thing....DECOYS!!!!!
We had ducks in the water, and GEESE on land!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And getting in and out of boats.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Getting in/out of boats

Multiple transitions through cover

Multiple transitions with water (Land water land water)

Decoys on land and water. 

Calls and Shooting from the line.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good suggestions. I'm hoping he can get a lot of this accomplished in just 7 days. Doo and I went to two hunt tests last year and one he aced, the other the heavy cover threw him off, plus he hunted a little short. Barb, the call from behind is one I hadn't thought of. I'll have Dave work on that and sitting on a bucket. He isn't real concerned with decoys, but it wouldn't hurt to have some out. and Swampcollie, the transitions are a good idea as well. Don't know how much he will be able to do with water and boats, we are expected to have snow all week....Aarg.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Barb about the water. Some dogs like to cheat around the water and the judge will fail them. They can come back on land. I have never had a problem delivery to hand, but i have seen my fair share of dogs parading around with the duck. Have u practiced with winged birds? I have seen some dogs not pick up the dog if it is moving. Mine is very pampered, but has been with a pro handler and lets just say she loves when i come to visit!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, Dooley does real well with winged birds. This fall he flushed and caught a pheasant before anyone could shoot it. Saved on shot gun shells. :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito had seen decoys before, but he had never seen them in tall grass (geese) so that just their heads were showing. He raced out to the mark, picked it up, the came back thru the field of decoys, duck in mouth, head swinging and eyes rolling trying to see what the heck those things were while still running toward me with the duck. 
He never really slowed down, didn't drop the duck, so it wasn't an issue but I realized we had only had decoys in short cover where it was apparent what they were and they look totally different to a dog when the cover is as tall as he is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I also noticed in one of the JH tests that a lot of dogs had a real problem with a very short mark. They couldn't fathom that a bird could be THAT close (about 35 yards).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would love to see Tito run, you need to have someone video you next time. Can you imagine just a little bit ago you were looking for a duck and enter (into the picture) Donald? You and Tito have come so far!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Laura,

Who are you giving dooley too for the week? Am i mistaken or is April 16th the first Oregon hunt test weekend?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would love to have a video of him running, too!
We're having a blast. This is more fun that I could have imagined.



DNL2448 said:


> I would love to see Tito run, you need to have someone video you next time. Can you imagine just a little bit ago you were looking for a duck and enter (into the picture) Donald? You and Tito have come so far!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AKGOLD said:


> Laura,
> 
> Who are you giving dooley too for the week? Am i mistaken or is April 16th the first Oregon hunt test weekend?


He is going to a local trainer, Dave Bales. www.fullthrottleretrievers.com Check out the "Testimonials" page, you'll see Dooley on there from when he was there for Force Fetch.

He does very good work and I like his philosophy. It wouldn't be prudent to take him up to Portland (Doug) a 5 hour drive for one week when Dave can meet me in town to pick him up. 

Yes, the RVRC is April 16 & 17.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

That makes a lot of sense. Well I believe Doug will be attending the RVRC, which should mean Piper will be running the SH tests. Good luck with Dooley


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AKGOLD said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Well I believe Doug will be attending the RVRC, which should mean Piper will be running the SH tests. Good luck with Dooley


I'll have to look for Piper!


----------

